# Low Protein food recommendations



## rkmaine (Mar 8, 2012)

I just came from the Vet and he is recommending that I place my Golden Retriever on a low protein dog food. Something in the 17-18% range. Does anyone have a recommendation on a good low protein dog food I can purchase?

Many thanks,
Robert


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking, what is the reason for putting your dog on a low protein food?

I haven't used low protein dog food personally so I will just recommend some links.

http://www.dogfoodscoop.com/low-protein-dog-food.html
http://www.dogfoodscoop.com/kd-dog-food-brands.html


----------



## rkmaine (Mar 8, 2012)

My 7 year old Golden has a history of hip dysplasia. This morning on our walk he had a pronounced limp that shifted from front to rear. Took him to the vet, a very thorough and wise old guy that I trust. He did a lyme titer that was negative. He said that he has had remarkable results with his own animals as well by placing them on a low protein diet. He is not pushing any particular formula on me trying to get me to purchase anything. One thing I like about him is that he is skeptical of foods, new vaccines, etc. until he is convinced they are not harmful. So I trust him when he recommends to give this a try.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Here are a few brands that I think are pretty good for a low protein food....Canine Caviar Special Needs, Solid Gold Holistic Blendz, Wellness Senior. If you want to go a little higher in the protein percentage, I like Natural Balance LIDs. I'm not sure what their reduced calorie's protein is....it might be a good selection, too. You can also check out this site, it has a list of low protein foods. www.dogfoodadvisor.com. Hope that helps some.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

I've never heard of a low protein diet as a treatment for hip dysplasia except in young puppies who are still growing. I know keeping a healthy weight is best to reduce the symptoms of hip dyspalisa. Is the goal of the low protein diet to reduce your dogs weight?

Is your dog taking supplements to help with his symptoms? Glucosamine, Chondroitin and Omega-3 are common ones.


----------



## rkmaine (Mar 8, 2012)

I've been feeding him Natural Balance which has a crude protein of 20%.

He has gotten two doses a day of Missing Link Plus since I found out he had hip dysplasia 4 years ago.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok...then I'd check out some of the others I mentioned. Also, I agree with supplementing with Glucosamine/chondroitin/msm and omega 3.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I would think a bit of a higher protein would be better, older dogs need it for bones. I can't recommend a low protein food. My dog who had HD was on a grain free, higher protein food. Just curious, are you in Maine? I'm in NH.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> I would think a bit of a higher protein would be better, older dogs need it for bones.


That's what I was thinking as well. The OP is already feeding what I would consider lower protein food. If anything I would want to increase the protein to help build and maintain muscle for better joint support. I'm not a vet or nutritionist though.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Gally said:


> That's what I was thinking as well. The OP is already feeding what I would consider lower protein food. If anything I would want to increase the protein to help build and maintain muscle for better joint support. I'm not a vet or nutritionist though.


You explained it better than me, I was on my tablet and it's not the most typing friendly for me. I'll be honest, I don't listen to my vet about nutrition. I do my own research.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Never heard of that one before. Heard of giving glucosimine, MSM, chondroitin, fish oil, tablets to help a lame dog. Even NSAIDs are given when these no longer are effective. But never, lowering the protein.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

For what it's worth, I agree with higher protein as well. My senior golden (almost 10) has started slowing down on our walks and just in general. I notice it takes him longer to get up and down, especially on colder days. 

So I went to the dog food store and picked up a good quality Senior food for him. (Fromm) & a joint supplement. 

But then after the fact, I started doing more research and ultimately asked opinions here as well. After much consideration, I opted to try the higher protein for him, so ended up going grain free because that was one way I could up the protein--plus he has some allergies, so it just made sense for us to try it. 

He's been completely transitioned over to GF for about 3 weeks now and he is moving better, already. Granted, he is on joint supps too--but I honestly didn't see that much of a change with him just on those (and senior food) for a good month or so. 

I'm not sure GF is a miracle cure for us--but so far, it surely isn't hurting. And my dog isn't eating nearly as much and his coat is even better (though I thought it was great before on regular Fromm 4 Star line!). 

Best of luck to you and your dog. I have a real soft spot for goldens.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Goldens&Labs4Me said:


> Best of luck to you and your dog. I have a real soft spot for goldens.


As do I, especially the senior goldens. They just get better with age 
For the OP, if you choose low protein or high protein or whatever, I would keep a mental note on if your dog is better or worse and let your vet know regardless. If this has led good results for him and his customers in the past, he'd probably appreciate knowing how it goes for your dog as well. Best of luck


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> As do I, especially the senior goldens. They just get better with age


I couldn't agree more.


----------

